# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  www.pse-nuk-mund-ta-kem.al

## Davius

_Trafikut" në WEB i mungon adresa me .AL. E kanë vetëm Parlamenti, qeveria, Presidenca, Telekomi..._  

*www.name.al, adresa e pamundur, që mbahet peng në Itali. Nuk gjenden fonde për ta sjellë*

Belina Budini

TIRANË - Nuk mjafton të dëshirosh një faqe në WEB të tipit www.myname.al, nuk mjafton as të paguash për ta patur. Madje, nuk mjafton as ta kërkosh aty ku jepet, në ERT-në e Republikës së Shqipërisë. Privilegjin e adresës me .AL, Enti Rregullator i Telekomunikacioneve ia ka njohur deri tani tre institucioneve të kupolës shtetërore, Parlamentit, qeverisë dhe Presidencës. Adresë të shkurtër, me .AL, kanë edhe Telekomi, AMC e Vodafone, që sipas kreut të ERT-së, janë operatorë "backbone" ose potencialisht të tillë. Veç kësaj "elite" institucionesh, një mori individësh, kompanish e institucionesh shtetërore, arsimore, private, joqeveritare, ushtarake a rajonale qofshin, nuk çelin dot një faqe në WEB me .AL. Në vend të saj në Entin Rregullator të Telekomunikacioneve të ofrojnë përkundrejt një pagese 100$ vetëm regjistrimin e domain-ëve të tipit www.myname.com.al, www.myname.gov.al, www.myname.edu.al, www.myname.org.al, www.myname.mil.al, www.myname.net.al. 

*.AL*
Në listën e domain-ëve të gjithë shteteve të botës, ajo e caktuar për Shqipërinë është .AL. Kjo bashkësi e madhe përfshin edhe adresat e tjera me com.al, org.al, gov.al, mil.al, edu.al dhe net.al. Të gjitha janë për t'u përdorur nga shqiptarët ose të huajt që kanë përfaqësinë e tyre në Shqipëri. "Sot në botë edhe Zimbabve po provon të votojë me "Secure Servers"", - konstaton Vojo Spahiu, kreu i ERT-së shqiptare. Fakt është që adresa .AL ka mbetur peng në Piza të Italisë. Sado e çuditshme të duket kjo, Spahiu shpjegon se ende nuk janë siguruar fondet për të sjellë serverin që garanton mbajtjen e .AL-it nga Piza e Italisë ku gjendet, në Tiranë. 

Arsyet? "Serveri në fjalë po mbahet në mënyrë miqësore, aty ku është vendosur që në fillim dhe ne ende nuk kemi grumbulluar fondet nga shteti shqiptar për ta sjellë atë në Shqipëri. Ndërkohë jemi duke i grumbulluar ato",- shprehet Vojo Spahiu. Ezauruese, bindëse ose jo, ky është shpjegimi që do të marrë cilido që kërkon një përgjigje në ERT-në e Republikës së Shqipërisë për pyetjen : Pse nuk mund ta kem .al? Por vetë Vojo Spahiu beson se kjo nuk është një çështje shqetësuese. "Nëse nuk mund të kesh .al, com.al dhe një sërë recordesh të tjera mund t'i kesh", - shpjegon ai. "Në botë ka tepër eksperienca që aplikojnë me dashje modelin që ne kemi zgjedhur, atë të paraprirë nga com, org a net. Por, po të ishte kollaj që të bëheshin recorde direkt nën .AL, ne do i kishim bërë patjetër sis Franca, Italia, Greqia, etj", - shpjegon më tej ai.

*Pse?*
Ndërkohë që domain-i .AL nuk mbahet fizikisht në Shqipëri për disa arsye ekonomike dhe mbahet miqësisht në Piza Itali, në serverat e një institucioni shkencor, Spahiu thotë se "që të bëhet një server i ri doman-i duhet që në atë server primar, ku .AL mbahet, dikush të shtojë edhe një "record" që do të thotë të shtypë disa 9 jo fare pak) katarkete në tastierë. Këtë gjë, ne që merremi me domain-in .AL, kemi menduar se nuk mund ta kërkojmë disa herë në ditë nga ai profesori kalorës që ka siguruar mbajtjen e .AL në Piza. Për të zgjidhur problemin, ne i kemi kërkuar prej kohësh atij krijimin e rekordeve com.al, gov.al, org.al etj. Këto rekorde ne i mbajmë këtu dhe poshtë tyre bëjmë regjistrime të reja. 

Ndonjëherë që ikin dritat, kjo gjë, fatkeqësisht ngjet jo rrallë në Tiranë, konektiviteti në internet prishet, madje edhe disa domain-e pësojnë avari. Kështu edhe tekat e energjisë elektrike do të ishin një pengesë për sjelljen e serverit nga Italia", - thotë Spahiu. "Megjithatë, ne kemi bërë edhe ndonjë lutje, si për shembull, për presidentin, qeverinë e Parlamentin si edhe për operatorët "backbone" (ose potenacialisht backbone) të Shqipërisë si Telekomi, AMC e Vodafone. Aktualisht jemi duke punuar për të plotësuar fondet që të transferojmë .al në Shqipëri", - i jep fund shpjegimit të vet, Spahiu. 

*Hollësi*
.com.al - për ISP, kompanitë, organizmat tregtare, persona juridikë e fizikë
.gov.al - për Institucionet Shtetërore
.edu.al - për Institucionet Arsimore e Kërkimore Shkencore
.org.al - për Organizatat joqeveritare
.mil.al - për Institucionet Ushtarake
.net.al - për ISP Rajonale e më të mëdha dhe për rrjete të organizmave që përfshijnë disa qytete apo të gjithë vendin.

..................................................  .................................................

Burimi: Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

u perpoqa nje here te bleja nje domain shqiptar, por me kollaj nxjerr tapijat e shpise nga e para sesa te besh gjithe dokumentat qe do enti i telekomunikacioneve ne tirane.

----------

